# G.L.L.S Mentor/Fairport Division



## backseater-deluxe (May 14, 2010)

We have received several new inquiries about this division and it promises to grow this year. The division will once again be Powered by Vic's Sports center. Each individual event will be sponsored as well to guarantee a $1,000 first prize on 20 boats. If we do not reach 20 boats the guarantee carries over. Take a look at the schedule below. 


.June 28th-Mentor Lagoons, sponsored by the Rodmakers Shop, $1,000 guarantee on 20 boats

July 12th-Fairport Harbor, sponsored by Mormile Agencies-Farmers Insurance, $1,000 guarantee on 20 boats 

August 16th-Mentor Lagoons, Sponsored by Vic's Sports Center, $1,000 guarantee on 20 boats 

August 30th-Fairport Harbor
September 13th-Mentor Lagoons
September 27th-Mentor Lagoons

To register a team or find out more information visit www.greatlakeslargemouthseries.com


----------



## backseater-deluxe (May 14, 2010)

All 6 events have title sponsors and will guarantee $1,000 1st place on 20 boat field. If we do not reach 20 boat field we will do a $50 drawing and will hold $100 per event for the highest finishing team at the championship from the Mentor/ Fairport division.if we don't have 20 boats at any of the 6 events that means that 
The highest finishing team will get a $600 bonus . Last year oy 1 team from our division fished so they would have received $600 for showing up. 

First event is June28th register your team at www.greatlakeslargemouthseries.com


----------



## bobby (Aug 1, 2005)

To all who haven't fished this series, it's a great low cost opportunity and a chance to land some of those giant Lake Erie largemouth!


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

I like the payout chances, better than some larger circuits are paying for more boats.


----------



## backseater-deluxe (May 14, 2010)

Took 9.5 to win. Rough day in some rough weather. This circuit will grow. Lots of interest. Next up is July 12th out of Fairport Harbor


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

h


backseater-deluxe said:


> Took 9.5 to win. Rough day in some rough weather. This circuit will grow. Lots of interest. Next up is July 12th out of Fairport Harbor


 How many boats did you guys have?


----------



## backseater-deluxe (May 14, 2010)

6. Lost some to x series and the central division. That was the only conflicting date. Weather didn't help either.


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

I like the lagoons but where do you fish at Fairport harbor for largemouth..in the Grand? FH has nothing but breakwalls. Might fish your circuit next year.


----------



## backseater-deluxe (May 14, 2010)

Lagoons and Fairport only 4 miles apart and yes grand river provides great bass fishing.


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

backseater-deluxe said:


> Lagoons and Fairport only 4 miles apart and yes grand river provides great bass fishing.


Cool thanks. I have fished it way down for smallies and steelhead but never from the lake.


----------



## backseater-deluxe (May 14, 2010)

Plenty of time to get your team registered at www.greatlakeslargemouthseries.com for this Sundays event. Launching out if Fairport harbor port authority launch. Ramp pays accepted with$10 late fee. Event #2 is sponsored by Vic's Sports center


----------

